# Self-Help Course Signup



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Registration for the next session of the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course ends Sept 6th, and the course begins Sept 13th. The course is an 8-week, solution-oriented email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for coping with common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Book," is $25.Visit the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help website to learn more and to register: www.cfidsselfhelp.org .Bruce Campbell, DirectorCFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program


----------

